# I had fancy mice before.



## spectrally (Oct 10, 2012)

And, I had to get rid of them, because I couldn't get them carefresh every week or two weeks. Is there any place you can buy carefresh really cheap?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Why not try a diffrent substrate if you can't get carefresh?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Shred newspaper/magazines!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok well you tried one bedding them ditched it and the mice. How silly :-( well anyway I use shreaded A4 paper from my dads work. He gets like so much so I tell him when I need some and he brings home 2 weeks worth (I have like 14 cages usually 9 in use)


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I never worry about their bedding, I always use free newspaper and shred them, they love it!  very good insulator


----------

